# Thin Lining - help and advise please



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi ladies, I desperately need your expertise please!!

My 2 cycles got cancelled due to thin lining and soon my 3rd cycle probably will be cancelled.

These have been my protocols:

1st cycle - down reg. 4mg Progynova -> 8mg after cd13
cd 9 5.9mm
cd 13 6.0mm
cd 17 4.6mm

2nd cycle - no down reg. 8mg Progynova & 1 100mcg patch
cd 9 6.5mm
cd 13 6.5mm

3rd cycle - no down reg. 8mg Progynova & 2 100mg patches
cd 9 5.6mm
cd 13 5.8mm
cd 18 (next Wed)

I have no clotting issue. I've been taking vitamin E and L-Arginine. I tried beetroot juice, pom juice, brazil nuts, raspberry left tea, hot water bottle etc.

My clinic doesn't suggest me any other things like baby aspirin or viagra etc. I believe my body isn't responding to synthetic estrogen well, but they don't believe it.

After my next scan which is next Wed, we will discuss how we could move forward (if I can really move forward). I will ask them if I can be a candidate of natural FET.

But what else can I ask them? If any of you tried some medications or some other methods and worked on improve your thin lining, please please share with me!!


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Tamoxifen is the only  thing that worked for me. Got me from 7mm to 13mm


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Also look into neupogen uterine wash.


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi lovely , I too have the same issue !!

2 cycles of been canclled due to thin lining and due ti have a 3rd in dec 

My protocols 

2nd 4mg progynova am
      4mg progynova PM vaginally 
        Aspirin 75 also drank on juice Brazil nuts etc and lining reached 4.2 mm on day 13 transfer canclled 

3rd went straight back next month and same issue lining reached 5.2mm traveled over to brno after meds increased and lining shrank by day 18 to 3.2mm !!

My first IVF went smooth maybe I wasent used to the drugs and my lining reached 8.9mm on day 21 from 6mg progynova until day 12 and the  10mg up to transfer day 

So my protocol for Dec is ...
Estroderm patches 100mcg every 3 days 
2mg progynova am 
2mg progynova PM vaginally 
Pentomer ( blood circulation drug)
Aspirin 75 

Doing acupuncture this time ( did it 1st time and lini g was ok for transfer) couldent afford to do it on cycle 2 and 3 but going all out this cycle acupuncture and reflexology and gym sessions 
Dr said to have lini g check day 11 and they will alter drugs if needed,  let me know how you get on and what your clinic suggests , fingers crossed for you love xxxx


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Also just had hystercopy and scratch xxx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Swapping to a “natural” cycle made all the difference for me. Have you ever had lining problems on a fresh or just a frozen? My body doesn’t like Progynova much and upping the doses only ever made it go backwards and get thinner!

My most recent (and successful) FET I did very low dose stims 75iu every other day and no down regulation, I produced 3 follicles, took a trigger shot once they reached the right size and my lining was nice and thick like it is on a fresh. Started progesterone 48 hours or so after the trigger and I’m now almost 12 weeks pregnant from the embryo we used for that cycle xx


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

Carrie, Stacey, thank you for the info! I’ll def mention them to my clinic.

Katie, Oh I’m sorry you had the same experiences. It really sucks, doesn’t it! I edited my info a bit. Reading yours I realized I'm taking 4mg in AM and PM but all orally. At the previous clinic, I was on 2 100mcg patches only and made it to 7.1mm. So I don’t know what is going on now. At that time I was doing acupuncture too but weekly session was costly for me too so I haven’t done this time. I’ve done hysteroscopy before and everything seemed normal. I haven’t done scratch but if it helps, I’ll def consider it. My clinic just kept telling me continuing the same meds scan after scan. I know it sounds horrible but I feel like my clinic worships estrogen tablets  

missl, huge congratulations on your pregnancy!! Wow 12 weeks!! You did it!! I’m so happy for you.
At the previous clinic, my very first transfer became FET due to thin lining. I was on 150 mcg patch and increased 225mcg. My lining got to 7.3mm but it was BFN. Only time I did down reg was 1st cycle at current clinic. I don’t know why I’m no longer using it but I have no complain about no needle   I’ve never done fresh transfer or never measured my natural lining but I’m willing to go with less drug route. I’m sure my body is screaming with high dosage of estrogen. DH and I agree that it's good idea to have drug free time while clinic closes for holiday.


----------



## hkd (Feb 20, 2018)

A little update on me. I had cd17 scan at my actual clinic (not scan place). The doctor looked at thickness of the lining where embryo will be specifically placed and it was 6.7mm with triple layer. He was happy about my uterus condition, and I'm going to do transfer next week. I didn't expect this outcome at all and was in total shock. Started progesterone and it's getting real now.
xxx


----------

